# Chief Reporting In!



## Chief2387 (Nov 15, 2015)

Name: Mark
Returning Member

Hey Guys. This is Chief returning.
I forgot my password and my linked E-mail doesn't exist anymore.
So, I got lazy and made another account.

If it's possible to link the two that would be awesome.
If not it's fine. 

Anyway, It's good to be back.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome back Mark.




Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2015)

What was your original account name?


----------



## Chief2387 (Nov 15, 2015)

My original name was Chief.

I had a the nose of a B-29 as my Avatar.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome back Mark.


----------



## Chief2387 (Nov 15, 2015)

Holy Crap I was an idiot when I started. 

My first post was a story about my great-grandfather pinned down on an island in the PTO.
An American PT boat came by to rescue them, but my great-grandfather not knowing they were american opened fire. 
Which is not to extreme for a young lad to say. Except I go on to say he came out of the cave with dual 0.50CALs.

Ah, to be young again.

In reality it was most likely a Thompson or a grease gun.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice to have you back Mark.


----------



## imalko (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome back Mark.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome back !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Where's the bacon!?
























Oh....and welcome back mate!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Where's the bacon!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you ate all of it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2015)

I thought that all new members, were to bring their weight in top quality bacon, didn't we agree on that at the last meeting?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chief2387 (Nov 17, 2015)

You want it Smoked or fried?


----------



## Chief2387 (Nov 20, 2015)

Before I forget I'm much more of a photographer now. Unfortunately, I no longer have my photo's from many years ago, which numbered in the hundreds.

If you find my old user name you can find roughly 130 images taken in 2010 at Reading WW2 Weekend , plus or minus a year. Although, I wasn't thinking too clearly as the resolution is quite big.

When I start taking more I'll start posting them, though at a smaller scale then the last batch, for you convenience.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Will these be photos of bacon?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Will these be photos of bacon?



As long as you don't want photos of him wrapped in bacon.

Yes Chief you should be scared...

very scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just wait until Terry gets a whiff of the bacon....I think that I'll leave it at that, as we have sensitive ears around here and it wouldn't be politically correct!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice to see your return Mark.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome back Chief...always great to find your way home.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

Unlike Jan, who thinks he lives in Guinness, Kronenberg, Viborg or any other town with a beer connection !!


----------

